# Kubota RTV 1100 with Western Impact and Salt Dogg 075



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

We are no longer doing a sidewalk route so we are selling one of our Kubota 1100’s. We have 2 exact duplicates. It has a fully enclosed cab with heat, A/C, AM/FM Bluetooth radio, LED light bars front and back. It has been through 2 snow seasons (1.5 really cause last year was a joke). Approximately 200 hours on it. It has been fluid filmed and washed regularly and always kept indoors. I’d like to sell it as a package deal with the western impact V plow and the salt Dogg 075 bulk salt spreader. Asking $22,500 for the package. The machine is located in Pittsburgh PA, Message me if interested.

Thanks


----------



## Surrattinc (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi, can you tell me if these units are still available? Thanks


----------



## ivyleague (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi, I'm not sure how your post came up since it was from 2020, but did you ever sell it? Also, how was that setup? We were considering something along the same style for a business campus. 
I can't seem to get the larger accounts to go with seasonal contracts so spending $$ on them is frustrating.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Calling @sns250

Some people requesting your attention. @sns250 , tune to frequency Plowsite marketplace.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ice-sage said:


> Calling @sns250
> 
> Some people requesting your attention. @sns250 , tune to frequency Plowsite marketplace.


Doesn't look like he's been here since last December.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

cwren2472 said:


> Doesn't look like he's been here since last December.


yes, they haven't been on since last December, but they may only come to the site seasonally so hopefully they will respond here soon.

let's try to stick to the topic, please. thank you


----------

